
Why we chose MobX over Redux for spectacle editor - mweststrate
http://formidable.com/blog/2016/06/02/why-we-chose-mobx-over-redux-for-spectacle-editor/
======
ssahoo
This site's fading-loading transition effect just sucks.

Reminds me of IE transitions.
[http://www.simplehtmlguide.com/pagetransitions.php](http://www.simplehtmlguide.com/pagetransitions.php)

